
Stadia purchases and saves will remain accessible, if a publisher pulls support - Impossible
https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/345779/Stadia_purchases_and_saves_will_remain_accessible_even_if_a_publisher_pulls_support.php
======
Arbalest
Yeah but what about the gaming platform itself? How long will Google maintain
the runtime environment? Games tend to to be superseded, as they can be a form
of story telling, which has little bearing on the technology in use. Will
Google be willing to maintain all the emulators in the long run? What about
abandonware? Will it still be purchasable as such, or will the licensing
structure collapse completely and there is no chance to get the run times out
of the Google fortress. Like it or not, games represent a cultural heritage
and this service represents too great a risk for any platform exclusives to
become lost.

All that said, more traditional gaming companies are trying to do this anyway.

